# (TX) SH titled Grady son at stud



## parkergundogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Yellow factored black male at stud. "Jett" is a son of NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade out of a Dare To Dream bitch. He is yellow factored, EIC and CNM clear, OFA good, Cerf'd. He is 2 1/2 and has his senior title. He will be working on his Master this spring. He is a smaller male, about 55 lbs and is a great hunting partner as well as family dog. $600 [email protected] 254-292-0399 www.parkergundogs.com

Update: Jett now has four master passes.


----------

